# Mums to be exercise classes!



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Afternoon all
I am looking for fitness class for pregnant women - I have found done at exhale but all seem to be during working hours & Im still working for now!
Any ideas - in or near Arabian ranches would be perfect 
Thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Urban energy Fitness run pre natel glasses, although i have no experience of these classes, which would be pretty much impossible ! i ddi do a 3 month boot class with them and the school we did it at in Umm sequime there was an eveing pregancy fitness class taking place around the same time, 7pm. They will also do 1 on 1 coyrses as well

Urban Energy Fitness | Pregnancy fitness, kickboxing and running in Dubai

Good luck with everything.


----------

